# Stopover at Singapore - do we need to collect suitcases?



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We're flying out this month, we have a stopover in Singapore from 7 am to 9 pm (we decided to use the day to stretch a bit and visit Singapore before flying to Australia).

Has anyone else BTDT? Did you have to collect suitcases, and check in again, or did you check in your suitcases in the UK (or other country of origen) and collect them only in Australia?

Thank you everybody.

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're flying out this month, we have a stopover in Singapore from 7 am to 9 pm (we decided to use the day to stretch a bit and visit Singapore before flying to Australia).
> 
> ...


I don't think you need to take out your check-in luggage at transit in Singapore. Please check with the airlines.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're flying out this month, we have a stopover in Singapore from 7 am to 9 pm (we decided to use the day to stretch a bit and visit Singapore before flying to Australia).
> 
> ...


Busyte,

If you are planning to stopover Singapore and break journey for a day, then you will have to check-out ur luggage to your hotel and check-in again next day. 

Best regards,


----------



## travellin_canuck (Mar 18, 2010)

As Avinash recommended, I would check with the airline. 

I flew NYC - BKK a few months ago on Emirates with a stop over in Dubai. I checked my bag in NYC and received 2 boarding passes, one for the NYC-Dubai leg and the other for the Dubai - BKK leg. I verified that my bag was checked through. Once I got to Dubai I went through customs and explored for the day before returning to the airport to go through security and catch my flight to BKK (didn't have to check in again as I already had my boarding pass). My stop over was just for the day - arrived early morning and left late at night (although I guess it technically VERY early the next morning ). My bag arrived in BKK with no problems. 

If you are actually staying in Singapore for a night or more, as suggested by Mr. India, I would assume you would have to pick up your bags and not leave them at the airport.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

travellin_canuck said:


> As Avinash recommended, I would check with the airline.
> 
> I flew NYC - BKK a few months ago on Emirates with a stop over in Dubai. I checked my bag in NYC and received 2 boarding passes, one for the NYC-Dubai leg and the other for the Dubai - BKK leg. I verified that my bag was checked through. Once I got to Dubai I went through customs and explored for the day before returning to the airport to go through security and catch my flight to BKK (didn't have to check in again as I already had my boarding pass). My stop over was just for the day - arrived early morning and left late at night (although I guess it technically VERY early the next morning ). My bag arrived in BKK with no problems.
> 
> If you are actually staying in Singapore for a night or more, as suggested by Mr. India, I would assume you would have to pick up your bags and not leave them at the airport.


If you are planning to leave ur bag at airport, then make sure you take baggage insurance. I faced a situation of baggage lost once (without insurance), luckily, my bag was spotted on Heathrow (different flight) sent back after 2 days. 

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We are arriving morning and leaving that same day in the evening, it's an 11 hours break between flights. We decided to use our day to have lunch and see Singapore.

I think we will contact Singapore airlines just to be sure and later confirm in the airport their reply.

Thank you all!!!

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If the break is > one day (the date changes between flights) then the default is to pick up your baggage. However you can request your airline to check-through your baggage and they'll make a notation on the system. However if the flights are on the same date the baggage is checked through and you do not have to pick it. up.

I've done this sort of long transit for Hong Kong and had alot of fun. Singapore is also great for this short of long transit as it's compact and easy to get around in public transport.


----------

